# How long is the Membership Sale Transfer process for Worldmark?



## blr666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, I purchased some Worldmark points from someone on wmowners.com and he called Worldmark to start the paperwork on the 13th.   On the 19th, Worldmark called to confirm my name.  He said it takes 5 to 10 business days from the 19th to do the paperwork and I am still waiting. 

How long does it take for Worldmark to send the paperwork?  Also, he said that he can notarize his portion and email me the paperwork.  I can then notarize my portion.  We will each mail our forms to Worldmark.  Will Worldmark accept copies or require original signatures?  Does the original notarized signatures (for both of us) have be on the same form?  

Thanks.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 27, 2012)

When I purchased in Jan, it took only a couple days  to get the transfer paper work. They emailed it to the seller. My wife and I used two different notaries, and the seller another. All signatures were on different pages. Start to finish with my account setup was less than 1 month. I FedEx all documents.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 27, 2012)

heres a note I got from my broker

_I’ve ordered the Transfer Documents from Wyndham today and should have them within 15 business days.  Once I have them, I will forward to you as a pdf file.  You will need to print, sign and notarize and return the originals to our office.   Once I have both yours and the sellers executed originals I will forward to Wyndham for processing.  Once the transfer packet is received by Wyndham, processing can take up to 20 business days. _
It seems its a two step process, 

1) to get the papers from Wyndham that all partise have to sign..about 2 weeks

2) then Wyndham takes about 3 weeks to do the transfer


----------



## blr666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I can't wait to start playing with my new Worldmark account.


----------



## blr666 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just an update for any future purchaser. Paperwork ordered on July 13, got paperwork August 3. Paperwork was emailed to Seller and Seller emailed it to me. We both got it notarized (separately) and snail mail back to Worldmark. They received on August 9 and Transfer confirmed on August 21.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome to the club


----------

